# Young Sheldon



## JOSweetHeart

I have never watched the Big Bang Theory show, but I have seen some of this show which of course is about one of the BBT characters during his child hood and to me, Iain (Sheldon) couldn't be anymore precious.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.

Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.

The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!


The Big Bang Theory is my favorite active show. 
I liked Grimm and Parks & Recreation, but they're kaput now...
I watch them all on Blue Ray or Firestick.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I've seen bits of it.  He's a talented kid.


----------



## ABikerSailor

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Bang Theory is my favorite active show.
> I liked Grimm and Parks & Recreation, but they're kaput now...
> I watch them all on Blue Ray or Firestick.
Click to expand...


Wow.................as long as we don't talk politics, we seem to agree on a lot. 

I really enjoyed Grimm.  Also like Supernatural (well, did until they started to get a bit weird with all the other dimensions), and my current favorites on television at night are The Good Doctor and Lethal Weapon.

The writers on Lethal Weapon do a really good job of keeping the story snappy and the comedy funny.


----------



## aaronleland

ABikerSailor said:


> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!



Like the one where he develops night terrors after nightly visits from his Uncle Pete.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I dont watch TV very often but the Wife knew I kinda liked the Big Bang Theory and she insisted I'd really like Young Sheldon.

  She was right on the money!!
Of course with his roots being in Texas around the same time I was growing up made it even better.

The Brisket episode was so spot on in a lot of ways!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I dont watch TV very often but the Wife knew I kinda liked the Big Bang Theory and she insisted I'd really like Young Sheldon.
> 
> She was right on the money!!
> Of course with his roots being in Texas around the same time I was growing up made it even better.
> 
> The Brisket episode was so spot on in a lot of ways!!



You know, I've lived in Texas for a few years now, and I can vouch that episode is spot on in more ways than one.  There are a lot of people that I know who would rather have you slit their throat than give you their brisket recipe or the ingredients they use in their brisket rub. 

And, there are some who are pretty cagy about telling you how long they cook it for as well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ABikerSailor said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont watch TV very often but the Wife knew I kinda liked the Big Bang Theory and she insisted I'd really like Young Sheldon.
> 
> She was right on the money!!
> Of course with his roots being in Texas around the same time I was growing up made it even better.
> 
> The Brisket episode was so spot on in a lot of ways!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've lived in Texas for a few years now, and I can vouch that episode is spot on in more ways than one.  There are a lot of people that I know who would rather have you slit their throat than give you their brisket recipe or the ingredients they use in their brisket rub.
> 
> And, there are some who are pretty cagy about telling you how long they cook it for as well.
Click to expand...


  I was that way in my Competition days but now I give my knowledge freely. 

  As far as how to smoke em goes the internet gave away the secret long ago.


----------



## Sunni Man

Great show......highly recommend!!  .....


----------



## Desperado

Not a fan of "Big Bang Theory" but  "Young Sheldon" is great.
Superior writing and great characters


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Desperado said:


> Not a fan of "Big Bang Theory" but  "Young Sheldon" is great.
> Superior writing and great characters



  As was mentioned at least a bit of back history makes it better.


----------



## mudwhistle

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Bang Theory is my favorite active show.
> I liked Grimm and Parks & Recreation, but they're kaput now...
> I watch them all on Blue Ray or Firestick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.................as long as we don't talk politics, we seem to agree on a lot.
> 
> I really enjoyed Grimm.  Also like Supernatural (well, did until they started to get a bit weird with all the other dimensions), and my current favorites on television at night are The Good Doctor and Lethal Weapon.
> 
> The writers on Lethal Weapon do a really good job of keeping the story snappy and the comedy funny.
Click to expand...

I really hate watching TV....because of the commercials.
I'm always open to watching something new though. 
I'll keep those shows in mind. 
I am kind of weirded out about Good Doctor because of the Autism angle...just doesn't seem realistic.....but then again I used to hate the idea of the Sopranos until I started watching it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

One thing that I have seen is what his mother made him do on his first day at a new school. I get her reason for telling him to get rid of his tie, but to me, if it meant enough to him, it should've been left alone.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, last night's episode was sad, what we learn at the end and the fact that Sheldon never did make it to Cape Canaveral.

God bless you and Iain (Sheldon) always!!!

Holly


----------



## Sunni Man

I have an adorable little granddaughter that looks and acts exactly like young Sheldon's sister Missy,.... eye rolls and all   ....


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ What I would like to know is why that girl and Iain are the only ones on the show who do not speak with a southern accent when everyone else on the show does. I wonder if anyone has ever tried to show them how.

God bless you and that girl and Iain always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was great! I loved watching Sheldon pick of Georgie's mess with a pencil. I wonder if the parents ever find out about his cheating on that math test.

God bless you and Iain (Sheldon) always!!!

Holly

P.S. I wanted to help him up that rope at the end so badly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was great! I loved watching Sheldon pick of Georgie's mess with a pencil. I wonder if the parents ever find out about his cheating on that math test.
> 
> God bless you and Iain (Sheldon) always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I wanted to help him up that rope at the end so badly.



  I love the Grandmother!!!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What I loved so much about last night's show was Sheldon's sister. I thought that she would be over joyed to finally have her own room, but she prayed that Sheldon would be home again soon anyways.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

According to what I have read *here*, this show has been renewed for a second season! May it be just as successful as the first one!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## yiostheoy

JOSweetHeart said:


> I have never watched the Big Bang Theory show, but I have seen some of this show which of course is about one of the BBT characters during his child hood and to me, Iain (Sheldon) couldn't be anymore precious.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


Well if your NOT q u e e r it will make you throw up.


----------



## yiostheoy

ABikerSailor said:


> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!


... No idea.  Don't ever watch it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Monday night's re-airing of this show was another episode I had not seen yet and to me, its official. Sheldon's mother is a complete and total pain in the butt! After ruining the arrangement that Sheldon was trying to make with the loan officer, she tells him "No." when he asked for a ride to Radio Shack! If it weren't for his dad, Sheldon never would've gotten anywhere in life! Why does he have to be the one who eventually dies???

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## evenflow1969

mudwhistle said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Bang Theory is my favorite active show.
> I liked Grimm and Parks & Recreation, but they're kaput now...
> I watch them all on Blue Ray or Firestick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.................as long as we don't talk politics, we seem to agree on a lot.
> 
> I really enjoyed Grimm.  Also like Supernatural (well, did until they started to get a bit weird with all the other dimensions), and my current favorites on television at night are The Good Doctor and Lethal Weapon.
> 
> The writers on Lethal Weapon do a really good job of keeping the story snappy and the comedy funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hate watching TV....because of the commercials.
> I'm always open to watching something new though.
> I'll keep those shows in mind.
> I am kind of weirded out about Good Doctor because of the Autism angle...just doesn't seem realistic.....but then again I used to hate the idea of the Sopranos until I started watching it.
Click to expand...

I hate commercials to!!! That is why I always wait for it to come out on netflix or somehing. I have not tried Young Sheldon yet but, I here good things. I am looking forward to it coming out with no commercials.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. It was really nice of that one kid to come to Sheldon's church service at the end.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good although I couldn't help but notice the hiccup on the writer's part. If Mr. Cooper went forward when Sheldon was 13 like I've been told, that would put his brother at like 18 by then. Therefore Mr. Cooper was already gone by the time Georgie got married which meant that their bet didn't mean anything anymore.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was the first time that I wanted to smack Sheldon's dad. Normally I don't mind him, but it really frosted me to hear him say, "The boy needs to learn that he isn't special." I get what he was trying to say, but putting it out there like that in my opinion was way over the line. Anyone who tells their kid such thing, to me, is in serious need of a good kicking where it hurts!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I am glad that Missy used whiskey to help get Sheldon's splinter out because real alcohol would have burnt the crap out of him.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

So I saw the newest episode of this show just now through my Charter On Demand TV feature and when I saw Sheldon cry. I wanted to rip that girl's arms off and start beating on HER soft spot as hard as I could.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Desperado

I liked the show up until this episode when they had Sheldon with a crush on a older black girl.  The networks never give up on pushing their bi-racial agenda


----------



## ABikerSailor

I thought that this weeks episode was pretty good.  Also explains why he considers geologists to be less than scientists and calls it more of a hobby. 

Was kinda interesting that although the father mentioned that she was black to his older son, her race never came up during the whole episode except for that one reference. 

I mean c'mon people......................this is TEXAS in the mid 80's that we're talking about here.  You would think that Sheldon's parents would have had some kind of talk with him about her race.


----------



## jane21august

The show is amazing and I love both Sheldon's father and grandmother mostly fighting with each other, and the whole family totally love each other and small fractions of Sheldon that makes him a genius.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I loved it during last night's new episode when Sheldon spoke his mind on the school's loud speaker after trapping the principal and his secretary inside his office.    

God bless you and that beautiful little precious always!!!

Holly

P.S. "This is Sheldon Lee Cooper signing off!"


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah, last night's episode was a good one.  I always wondered why he didn't like acting as a career choice on the Big Bang, but now I know.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

After seeing last night's episode of this show, I have absolutely no use for Missy. She can eat worms for all I care.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, an exception should've been made for Sheldon during last night's episode of this show when he asked the guy at Radio Shack for a job. Yeah, the kid is only nine years old, but it was as clear as crystal glass that he knew how to move the merchandise.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show. How many times is Mrs. Cooper going to get in the way of Sheldon trying to take care of things himself? First she screws up his trying to get a bank loan so that he could get himself a computer and now she takes the phone from him again when he is only trying to conquer his fear of dogs! What is the woman's problem? She should be happy that she has at least one kid who is trying to take care of his own problems himself. Would she rather him be like George Jr.?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Also, if Mrs. Sparks is not a fan of that preacher man, why does she continue to go to the man's church?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

My favorite thing about last week's episode was seeing Mr. and Mrs. Cooper interact with Miss and George Jr.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw tonight's show. So who does Meemaw decide to go with?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night the season two opener of this show was shown and I wanted so bad to smack Sheldon's dad. Maybe if he had done something about the refrigerator first, Sheldon never would've laid a hand on it in such a way! I once heard it said that if you are not minding the store, its eventually going to get minded for you.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Did the book that Sheldon had not say how to put the unit back together?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night the season two opener of this show was shown and I wanted so bad to smack Sheldon's dad. Maybe if he had done something about the refrigerator first, Sheldon never would've laid a hand on it in such a way! I once heard it said that if you are not minding the store, its eventually going to get minded for you.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Did the book that Sheldon had not say how to put the unit back together?



  Nobody else could hear it but Sheldon.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Which is why I give him credit for trying to fix the problem himself instead of getting someone else to do it for him.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I am surprised that Mr. and Mrs. Cooper let him deliver the newspaper during a storm. Him getting hit with any kind of sickness only would've meant another bill on their plate if any medical attention had been needed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Which is why I give him credit for trying to fix the problem himself instead of getting someone else to do it for him.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I am surprised that Mr. and Mrs. Cooper let him deliver the newspaper during a storm. Him getting hit with any kind of sickness only would've meant another bill on their plate if any medical attention had been needed.



  Meh...I take the show for what it is.
 A copy of my childhood in southeast Texas during the same time period.
    It's remarkable how accurate it is.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I just wish that they would play more country music since the setting of the show is somewhere in Texas. So far, the only singer that I have heard on there is George Strait.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show and I don't blame Sheldon for turning that game over when that girl does nothing but gloat over how smart she thinks that she is compared to everyone else which is something that Sheldon has never done. He may say that he is smarter, but has he ever once turned it into a big ole song and dance? Never.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> I saw last night's show and I don't blame Sheldon for turning that game over when that girl does nothing but gloat over how smart she thinks that she is compared to everyone else which is something that Sheldon has never done. He may say that he is smarter, but has he ever once turned it into a big ole song and dance? Never.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Actually, young Sheldon HAS gloated over how smart he is.  Remember last season when he got his grandma and that professor together?  Sheldon's dad was upset that Sheldon preferred the professor over his dad as a role model.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ When Sheldon did his gloating, was he already aware yet of how his dad felt?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. When you really think about it, that may be a different circumstance. Sheldon having respect for another male besides his dad at some point should've been expected anyway. How does Mr. Cooper feel about the way that Sheldon looks at Professor Proton?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yes, Sheldon was aware that his father knew he was gloating.

And, while Sheldon may respect Prof. Proton, he doesn't have personal interaction with him.  He just watches him on tv. 

I don't think he met Prof. Proton until he was an adult.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ You may have misunderstood me or I might be misunderstanding you. Did Sheldon know how upset his dad was before Sheldon started gloating?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

He knew his dad was pissed, but he didn't care.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Do you remember which episode this happened in? I am actually watching the first season right now. It became available to buy earlier this month.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love where last night's show ended considering where it was taken to in the middle due to Sheldon's mom. What made her think that her answers would be found in a bar?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Another character on the show who I think is in serious need of an attitude adjustment is MeMaw (I guess the fruit didn't go falling far from the tree.). Yeah, Sheldon's timing may have been off where asking about a trip to Radio Shack was concerned, but would she have rather him ask his mother after she had just gotten that bad new bomb dropped on her? I am rather surprised that he didn't considering the fact that all MeMaw was doing then was using Sheldon as a hot potato against his father who was also not being that much help.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> I love where last night's show ended considering where it was taken to in the middle due to Sheldon's mom. What made her think that her answers would be found in a bar?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



It wasn't so much that she thought the answers would be found in a bar as much as it was an act of rebellion.  She had her faith shook, and felt that if there wasn't a God, there wasn't much sense in trying to stay on the straight and narrow, so she said screw it, and decided to go party with Mee Maw.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

ABikerSailor said:


> He knew his dad was pissed, but he didn't care.


I watched the episode last night on my DVD and Sheldon did not know how much his words hurt his dad because Mr. Cooper didn't let his feelings show until after Sheldon had already gone to his room.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was so good. I love what Sheldon had to say to his dad at the end.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. If MeMaw ever did pay back the $300 dollars that Mr. Cooper was nice enough to give her, I don't know why such a big deal was made. Of course the whole mess got started with MeMaw getting drunk while out with George Jr. I most definitely do not blame Mrs. Cooper for getting all worked up over that.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I will admit that I felt bad for Missy when she said that she is pretty much on her own. To me, both the parents need to do better on making sure that all three kids are getting the same amount of attention.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Sunni Man

I really like how they have developed the Missy character and expanded her part in the series. 

And that MeMaw is such a hoot.  ...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What I loved about last night's show, besides Sheldon of course, was seeing Georgie's girlfriend invite the Lord into her life.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Any respect that I had for the preacher though went right out the window when I saw how he decided to dress for the night.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show. I hope this is the last that we see of that Paige girl. She knows that she gets on Sheldon's nerves and she loves it!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show and my most favorite part was seeing that wink come from George Jr. when him and Mr. Cooper were at the body shop.   

God bless you and Montana (George Jr.) always!!!

Holly

P.S. I don't blame him for picking his new job over football practice by the way. If he isn't going to be given a fair share of playing time, what's the point in remaining in such a picture?


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> I saw last night's show and my most favorite part was seeing that wink come from George Jr. when him and Mr. Cooper were at the body shop.
> 
> God bless you and Montana (George Jr.) always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I don't blame him for picking his new job over football practice by the way. If he isn't going to be given a fair share of playing time, what's the point in remaining in such a picture?



Guess you missed the part where his father said that he had to earn his time on the field.  What exactly do you consider "a fair share of playing time"?  I know that my coaches in high school wouldn't give me a fair share of playing time, because they told me if I wanted varsity, I had to earn it and show I was the best person for that position on the team.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ What if George Jr. is already giving it all that he has and still comes up short? I heard him talk about how much he must not weigh compared to the other players and so why should he be banished to the bench for not being as big or as good as the other players?

God bless you and those in real life who are like him always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ What if George Jr. is already giving it all that he has and still comes up short? I heard him talk about how much he must not weigh compared to the other players and so why should he be banished to the bench for not being as big or as good as the other players?
> 
> God bless you and those in real life who are like him always!!!
> 
> Holly



Size doesn't matter as much as some might think.  I knew several people in HS (Tim H., PJ O'), who maybe weighed in at around 130, but were strong, fast, and fearless, which is why they played football on the varsity and were good at it.  Sorry, but if you are a coach, your job is to win games, not make sure everyone feels good about getting enough play time, which means you put your best and brightest out there, leaving the others for standby players to give the first string a rest, or they are JV players. 

Guess you never played much sports in HS, did you?  The goal isn't to make people feel good about going out for the sport, the goal is to win as many games as possible. 

And, while I feel bad for Georgie not being able to play, I also think he needs to understand how the world works, and that the best people get the most time in sports. 

But, I also applaud him for sticking to his guns and becoming a mechanic, as well as the fact that he was able to get his father to finally understand why mechanics and tires were so important to him. 

But no...........................if you aren't big enough or good enough, you need to get bigger and better if you expect to play varsity.  I know I had to spend many summers getting into shape before the fall season came around, otherwise I would have been on the JV teams.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I will admit that I never did any sports when I was in school, but I do remember a big stink that took place once while I was in junior high. During my 7th and 8th grade year, the lead role in the school play was given to the same person both times. I never tried out for any of the plays, but I do remember that those who did try out got mad about that leading role being given to the same person. To me, they have a point. Next Wednesday is the CMA awards and Brad Paisley and Carrie Underwood have been hosting that show ever since 2008. I love Brad, but I am ready for someone else to be standing next to him if he is going to continue being the show host. In my opinion, other people should be allowed to have a turn at hosting, especially if the winners of the awards themselves are not going to change. How many more times will Little Big Town get the Group Of The Year award when they haven't had a big song since two years ago?

God bless you and them and Brad always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hate to tell you, but sports is based on something much more than what a host for some idiot awards show.  Not only do you need the ability to work as a team, but you also need strength, endurance, good reflexes, as well as a good understanding and mastery of the sport or game in question. 

It's NOTHING like hosting an awards show, or getting the lead in a play.  Most of that is based on popularity, not ability.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ If you don't have the ability to give a good performance, then there won't be any role in any play for you, lead, supporting, or even as an extra.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show and to me, the job offer should've been taken if it was going to mean better money compared to what was already coming in.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> I saw last night's show and to me, the job offer should've been taken if it was going to mean better money compared to what was already coming in.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



So....................you place money over family in your life priorities?  Granted, there was more money to be had, but it came at a huge cost.

Grandmaw wouldn't be able to see her grandkids as often, and apparently, she's got a pretty good relationship with all of them, but Sheldon seems to benefit a great deal from her.

The mom would miss out on all her church duties (which she loves since she got the job), as well as would have to leave all the friends she has at her church.

The kids wouldn't like it much, apparently from their reactions.

And finally, when George was sitting in the office of the head coach, the head coach was making cracks about Texas.  George then asked him if he wasn't from Houston originally, and the head coach said "yeah, but don't let it get out, I'm trying to fit in here".   It was at that time that George realized he would have to compromise who he was as a person just to fit in with the guys in OK.

And yeah...................it's a fact..................Texans have little to no regard for those from Oklahoma.

Sorry, but I come at it from a different point of view.  Because of the circumstances of my life, I had moved over 10 different times by the time I was 18, and I moved every 3 to 4 years after that for the next 20 years.

Now?  I've set down roots, and have lived in the same place for the past 13 or so years, and I absolutely love it.  I know my neighbors, have some history with them, and now can say "isn't that the old -------- place?  I remember when...............". 

And, if someone offered me more money to go work somewhere else, I'd have to think long and hard about that, because I like having roots and history.  I don't prize money over my life priorities.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ You have nothing to apologize for. You've made plenty of good points. What I have always wondered though is how Mr. Cooper's current job has been enough to take care of a family of five especially before Mrs. Cooper went to work at the church which you know doesn't bring in that much.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ You have nothing to apologize for. You've made plenty of good points. What I have always wondered though is how Mr. Cooper's current job has been enough to take care of a family of five especially before Mrs. Cooper went to work at the church which you know doesn't bring in that much.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



None of the kids are starving, and there is enough money to get Sheldon and the kids some nice extras once in a while, so no, they are doing okay. 

Like I said, those that prioritize money over family and loved ones have got it all wrong.  People have often asked how much money does one need, and the answer that I have figured out for myself is "lagniappe", which means "enough, and a little extra".  I have enough money to have cable, a full fridge, a couple of extras on occasion and can eat out once a week if I choose, with enough for a get out of town weekend a couple of times a year. 

Do I need more?  Not really, I'm doing okay.  Do I want more?  Not if it cuts into the time that I have carved out for my various hobbies.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I second what you say. I just hated the selfish attitude that Mrs. Cooper had. What I loved about Mr. Cooper was him asking the kids about their thoughts on moving before he went to go checkout where their new residence would've been. My dad most definitely never did that.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. What you said earlier about Mr. Cooper having to compromise who he is as a person just to fit in if the move had happened, that I do not get. What would've had to change exactly? There are plenty of people in my area who do not cheer for the football team here which of course is the UT college football team. If the Oklahoma people didn't like Mr. C. cheering for something in Texas, that would only be their problem.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I second what you say. I just hated the selfish attitude that Mrs. Cooper had. What I loved about Mr. Cooper was him asking the kids about their thoughts on moving before he went to go checkout where their new residence would've been. My dad most definitely never did that.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. What you said earlier about Mr. Cooper having to compromise who he is as a person just to fit in if the move had happened, that I do not get. What would've had to change exactly? There are plenty of people in my area who do not cheer for the football team here which of course is the UT college football team. If the Oklahoma people didn't like Mr. C. cheering for something in Texas, that would only be their problem.



You're not too good at reading cues, are you?  Sheldon's mother was more honest in her response to moving, because she didn't want to do it.  Sheldon's father was interested in finding out what his kids thought, because at first, he was all for moving.  But.................he wasn't interested in the kids true feelings, because when the kids responded with a half hearted yes, that is all he needed and he didn't go any further. 

What did I mean that Mr. Cooper had to compromise who he was?  Again, Texans have a very low regard for those from OK.  If he went there, he would have to stop telling Okie jokes (and yes, Texans tell them all the time), as well as swallow his pride in being a Texan and start rooting for OK.   And, a Texan rooting for OK, is like an American rooting for Hitler.  It just doesn't happen, which is why I said that Mr. Cooper would have had to become a sell out.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Maybe I don't understand certain things because I've never been a resident of either state of even all that big of a sports fan in the first place. All that I do know is that I was never once asked about my feelings first before having to pack up and leave the two times that I have had to relocate in my life. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Maybe I don't understand certain things because I've never been a resident of either state of even all that big of a sports fan in the first place. All that I do know is that I was never once asked about my feelings first before having to pack up and leave the two times that I have had to relocate in my life.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



The only time in my life that I relocated by choice was when I ran away from a foster family to go back and live with my Grandparents.

Every other time?  It was decided for me by circumstances and adults, or by the Navy.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome! I love how Sheldon was able to get Missy at the end.    

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Darkwind

ABikerSailor said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Young Sheldon.  Sometimes when you're watching the Big Bang Theory, Sheldon will tell a small story about why he acts the way he does, from being scared of birds to why he loves comic books.
> 
> Young Sheldon takes those 2 min stories and puts them in a half hour show.
> 
> The writing is brilliant, and the show is pretty funny.  I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Bang Theory is my favorite active show.
> I liked Grimm and Parks & Recreation, but they're kaput now...
> I watch them all on Blue Ray or Firestick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.................as long as we don't talk politics, we seem to agree on a lot.
> 
> I really enjoyed Grimm.  Also like Supernatural (well, did until they started to get a bit weird with all the other dimensions), and my current favorites on television at night are The Good Doctor and Lethal Weapon.
> 
> The writers on Lethal Weapon do a really good job of keeping the story snappy and the comedy funny.
Click to expand...

Okay, that made Me laugh.  I don't have cable so I don't get any current TV shows, though I think that I can stream some of them through other sources.


----------



## toobfreak

JOSweetHeart said:


> I have never watched the Big Bang Theory show, but I have seen some of this show which of course is about one of the BBT characters during his child hood and to me, Iain (Sheldon) couldn't be anymore precious.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly




I've glanced at Young Sheldon, but in the final analysis realize it is only a spin off of TBBT, which itself is now in its 10th-11th season a mere shell of how it started originally only being milked for its last dollars with Young Sheldon, whatever charms it might have, being only there to try to bleed a few more dollars off TBBT's success.

The really odd thing is how the show started out with John Galecki as the central star but ended up only one of the straight men for unknown Jim Parsons who was the real talent.  Sadly, what made his character great has now largely been lost as well.


----------



## Sunni Man

ABikerSailor said:


> Again, Texans have a very low regard for those from OK.  If he went there, he would have to stop telling Okie jokes (and yes, Texans tell them all the time), as well as swallow his pride in being a Texan and start rooting for OK.   And, a Texan rooting for OK, is like an American rooting for Hitler.  It just doesn't happen, which is why I said that Mr. Cooper would have had to become a sell out.


I grew up just north of the Red River in the great state of Oklahoma.

We looked down on Texan's and made jokes about them all the time.

Because every time we flushed the toilet it flowed down hill into Texas ...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Texans have a very low regard for those from OK.  If he went there, he would have to stop telling Okie jokes (and yes, Texans tell them all the time), as well as swallow his pride in being a Texan and start rooting for OK.   And, a Texan rooting for OK, is like an American rooting for Hitler.  It just doesn't happen, which is why I said that Mr. Cooper would have had to become a sell out.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up just north of the Red River in the great state of Oklahoma.
> 
> We looked down on Texan's and made jokes about them all the time.
> 
> Because every time we flushed the toilet it flowed down hill into Texas ...
Click to expand...


Know why all the trees in Texas lean towards OK?

Because OK sucks.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I loved watching George Jr. during tonight's show. I do have one question. What punishment did Missy and Veronica get for taking swings at my two favorite characters?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I don't mean to nitpick, but if the show is currently in the early months of the year 1990, Missy shouldn't even know about the TV show Blossom yet, for its first episode wasn't shown until July of that year. (I was curious and so I googled it.)


----------



## ABikerSailor

Missy was justified in hitting Sheldon because of his torture of her doll.

Veronica was justified in hitting Georgie because he sexually assaulted her while in the baptismal font.  I'm surprised she didn't knee him in the crotch when he tried to kiss her. 

I think that Mary was right in not punishing the girls.  The boys deserved their black eyes.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Missy could've instead taken them scissors and went after something that means a lot of Sheldon...like his photograph of Professor Proton for example. The shiner that she gave him will go away. Anything that she would've done to his property like he did to hers would not ever be like it was never touched again.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Then she simply could've said to him, "If you didn't want me in the game, why was I shown how to play?"


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but once we found out why Ricky was in the hospital, I kept wondering if something bad was going to happen to him.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I loved George Jr. during tonight's show! If I had been Veronica, I would've been mad about my mail being swiped away from me before I even had a chance to read it. Her boyfriend had no right whatsoever to rip anything away from her in my opinion and because he went and did such a thing, it will never be known how she would've handled the situation on her own.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Missy only gave me a newer appreciation for myself.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I loved the story that Memaw shared about Mrs. Cooper and in my opinion, the only thing that George Jr. did wrong is not tell Mr. Cooper about what Sheldon was up to.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I am surprised that Sheldon's rock didn't do more to that boy's head. How could he not bleed or be knocked out?


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was good. I loved the story that Memaw shared about Mrs. Cooper and in my opinion, the only thing that George Jr. did wrong is not tell Mr. Cooper about what Sheldon was up to.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I am surprised that Sheldon's rock didn't do more to that boy's head. How could he not bleed or be knocked out?



You're surprised that the rock didn't do more damage?  Have you ever seen a pair of safety goggles?  The elastic on them isn't all that strong, which is why the rock only left a red mark.  He would have done more damage if he had thrown it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Have I ever seen a pair of safety goggles? Not recently. Sadly Sheldon could only go with whatever he had to work with. The only thing that he messed up on in my opinion was having just one rock if one rock was really all that he had. Yeah one rock is all that David needed, but when he got ready, he had had at least four or five all together just in case he didn't get Goliath right from the very beginning.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I loved tonight's show! The last thing that Sheldon said to his dad before going to bed was the best part! His dad not picking up on what Sheldon did there in my opinion only went to show how far his dad's brain train truly does not travel.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, Mrs. Cooper had no right to tell anyone about what that newly wedded couple had to share with her.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I loved tonight's episode of this show! I do have one question though. Did George Jr. ever tell Sheldon "Thank you!"? Had it not been for what Sheldon said on the news, George Jr. never would've gotten that surprise visit from the girl that he wants to be with.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The final scene of the show would've been the perfect time to show the appreciation since the other family members obviously didn't have anything new to share.


----------



## MoneyShaker

I to enjoy this show.

The memaw is long gone by the start of Big Bang, correct? And I don't believe Georgie was ever mentioned in the adult show?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I've seen one episode of the Big Bang Theory and its before Sheldon's wedding took place I guess. He goes to see his brother and his brother is shown.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

It was recently announced that this show has not only been renewed for another season, but it has been renewed for two seasons!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

MoneyShaker said:


> I to enjoy this show.
> 
> The memaw is long gone by the start of Big Bang, correct? And I don't believe Georgie was ever mentioned in the adult show?



Actually, there was one episode where Sheldon's me maw met Amy, and neither of them liked each other.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Is she still supposed to be alive now?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but it leaves me with a question that I have wondered before. Why does the preacher allow smoking to be done at the church?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was good, but it leaves me with a question that I have wondered before. Why does the preacher allow smoking to be done at the church?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Because it was back in the late 70's/early 80's.  Everyone smoked back then.


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ You may have misunderstood me or I might be misunderstanding you. Did Sheldon know how upset his dad was before Sheldon started gloating?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Are you sure you watch the same show?   Sheldon does not know how to pick up on other people's emotions and he gloats over being better than others all the time.   That's why he gets beat up a lot.


----------



## bodecea

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ What if George Jr. is already giving it all that he has and still comes up short? I heard him talk about how much he must not weigh compared to the other players and so why should he be banished to the bench for not being as big or as good as the other players?
> 
> God bless you and those in real life who are like him always!!!
> 
> Holly


Do you know anything about sports?   You don't cut it, you don't play.   It's not like little kids AYSO or Bobby Sox.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

ABikerSailor said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's show was good, but it leaves me with a question that I have wondered before. Why does the preacher allow smoking to be done at the church?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was back in the late 70's/early 80's.  Everyone smoked back then.
Click to expand...

Actually the show is supposed to currently take place in the year 1990.



bodecea said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ You may have misunderstood me or I might be misunderstanding you. Did Sheldon know how upset his dad was before Sheldon started gloating?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you watch the same show?   Sheldon does not know how to pick up on other people's emotions and he gloats over being better than others all the time.   That's why he gets beat up a lot.
Click to expand...

Sheldon showed some consideration when asking his mom again if she could take him to Radio Shack not long after she learned about her friend's daughter being killed in a car accident. I love how he asked her if she had gotten any bad news.

God bless you two always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's show was good, but it leaves me with a question that I have wondered before. Why does the preacher allow smoking to be done at the church?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was back in the late 70's/early 80's.  Everyone smoked back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the show is supposed to currently take place in the year 1990.
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ You may have misunderstood me or I might be misunderstanding you. Did Sheldon know how upset his dad was before Sheldon started gloating?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you watch the same show?   Sheldon does not know how to pick up on other people's emotions and he gloats over being better than others all the time.   That's why he gets beat up a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheldon showed some consideration when asking his mom again if she could take him to Radio Shack not long after she learned about her friend's daughter being killed in a car accident. I love how he asked her if she had gotten any bad news.
> 
> God bless you two always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Actually, according to the site, it takes place in 1989.  And yeah, smoking was still pretty big in this country back then.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

1989 was the year the show started in and so of course with it being in its second season now, the current timeline is one year later. Sheldon said yesterday at one point that he is ten, but I think that his and Missy's 11th birthday is to be sometime this month.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I wish that Mr. Cooper had gotten onto Mrs. Cooper during tonight's episode when she only started crying harder after he reminded her that Missy and George Jr. were still around.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome! What made Sheldon's competitor think that he wouldn't fight back once she showed him how the game was played?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Picaro

Only seen a few minutes of it a few times; I like the character actors who play his Grandma, her boyfriend, and his mother. Not a regular viewer of it nor BBT though.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Another thing that made last night's episode so good is Missy helping her brother for once.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I liked the way Missy did her part.  She got all the dirt on Sheldon's opponent, but gave it to him on a folded piece of paper, so it was up to Sheldon as to whether or not he played dirty.

And, it was also good to see that Sheldon never looked at the paper, until AFTER she had started slinging mud at him.

And yeah....................the only thing worse than a smart atheist in Texas is a Yankee.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I can't wait for the current season to be on DVD!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was awesome although I think that Veronica should've told George Jr. about her dream.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I also think that he should've been the one who took the swing at her mother's boyfriend.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> P.S. I also think that he should've been the one who took the swing at her mother's boyfriend.



That is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard.  Having the big brother take a swing at a full grown adult that outweighs him by at least 50 lbs?  I think not.  Besides, you could see that Georgie wanted to do something, but he knew he would get creamed.  But, when the dude grabbed him, then the dad came into it, and he was bigger than the boyfriend. 

I liked the last line of the episode, when he told Mary to call the cops because there was a bum "sleeping" on their porch.  

I knew then that he knocked the boyfriend clean out. 

Wonder if that is going to come up again in next weeks episode?  I mean, what if the boyfriend presses charges?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ If that jerk were to press charges, I don't believe that he would have a leg to stand on when he came to the door of another person's house uninvited and demanded that someone he has no authority over to come home. If its true that he is no stranger to the booze, there is a good chance that the cops already know who he is and will not go on anything that he spews to them about Mr. Cooper.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I think that Georgie could've taken the guy. If he had taken a swing at him, he would've had every right to because like I already said, the jerk came to the Coopers' door uninvited and did nothing but demand that Veronica come when he has no right to tell her to do anything.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome! My only question is would there have been an apology out of MeMaw still had that money not come her way?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

George Jr. was my favorite part of tonight's show. I was glad to hear that he is still working at that store.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The way that the show ended was sweet. You don't have to be a Big Bang Theory viewer in order to know what was happening there.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* to see who will be a recurring character on the new season of Young Sheldon.

God bless you and the legend always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The season three opener was so good tonight! Even though I hate when Sheldon questions the Lord's existence, I get why he went in that direction. His mother couldn't be anymore in sheer and severe need of a chill pill!

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love Georgie and I hope that Dr. Stirgis. eventually finds out about what Dr. Link Letter said to MeMaw in the season two closer.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

After seeing tonight's show, my question is how much longer does Sheldon remain in high school before becoming a full time college student? Him and Georgie are both in their junior year of high school now.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> After seeing tonight's show, my question is how much longer does Sheldon remain in high school before becoming a full time college student? Him and Georgie are both in their junior year of high school now.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



  Shut up damn it!!!!
I missed thursday night!!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ If what I said is considered spoiler content, I am floored. Once you see what happens, hopefully you'll know why I am wondering about how much longer Sheldon remains in high school.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, the only thing that Mr. Cooper does wrong is not report Sheldon AND his teachers to the principal. Missy and the preacher are the best parts of the episode in my opinion and normally they are not my most favorite characters.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good! Is George Jr. ever going to find out that Veronica dreams about kissing him?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr Natural

Fun show.

Sadly, it's not going to last too long because the kid is going to get too big to be funny anymore.  (Remember Jake on Two and a Half Men?)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Mr Clean said:


> Fun show.
> 
> Sadly, it's not going to last too long because the kid is going to get too big to be funny anymore.  (Remember Jake on Two and a Half Men?)



Once his voice cracks, it's over.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Mr Clean said:


> Fun show.
> 
> Sadly, it's not going to last too long because the kid is going to get too big to be funny anymore.  (Remember Jake on Two and a Half Men?)


I never watched Two And A Half Men and I still don't.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Young Sheldon could still fly high even if other shows only went for so long.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I loved watching Sheldon bowl.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. When George. Jr. told his teacher to be happy that she didn't have to live with Sheldon, I thought to myself, "Georgie, you may live with the boy, but do keep in mind that you do have a room of your own to come home to. Why Missy isn't the one to have her own room with her being the only girl is the mystery in my opinion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was good. I loved watching Sheldon bowl.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. When George. Jr. told his teacher to be happy that she didn't have to live with Sheldon, I thought to myself, "Georgie, you may live with the boy, but do keep in mind that you do have a room of your own to come home to. Why Missy isn't the one to have her own room with her being the only girl is the mystery in my opinion.



Probably because she is Sheldon's fraternal twin.  They will more than likely keep them together until Missy gets to puberty.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ She doesn't have much longer to go now that she is already eleven. My mom told me that eleven is when she herself first got her period.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was really good. What Dr. Sturgis did about his relationship with MeMaw did not surprise me. In my opinion, Missy had the best question to ask him about his mental facility experience. Sheldon's question for his mom was a good one too which leads me to one of my own. Has it ever been said what happened with her dad? Was he sick or in an accident?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but I felt the most for George Jr. The precious only went from one old hen to another.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night's show was good, but I felt the most for George Jr. The precious only went from one old hen to another.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



I didn't feel bad for Georgie Jr.  Why?  Because he went to the church fair under false pretenses.  He didn't want to actually go there to be helpful, he was just trying to score some face time with that girl he likes.  

And...........................Karma caught up with him and made him hang out with them instead of the girl.  I thought that was funny as hell.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ In George Jr.'s defense, that was not a real church service. It was a carnival. Sometimes it isn't why a person is there at all anyway. What matters more is what happens once the person is actually there. Anything can change at any time.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

Karma doesn't really care if it was a church service or not.  Georgie's intentions were not pure in his service at the fair, he wanted face time with the girl.  And, because he wasn't honest about what he was doing, THAT is why Karma got ahold of him.

Karma doesn't really care what religion you are or not, but rather what your intentions are for doing what you do.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Normally I don't care for Missy, but I was happy for her getting to be on the baseball team. I get why the coach wasn't for it at first, but to me, not letting her show what she can do at least was over the line.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> Normally I don't care for Missy, but I was happy for her getting to be on the baseball team. I get why the coach wasn't for it at first, but to me, not letting her show what she can do at least was over the line.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



You've obviously never been to Texas and talked to coaches of boys teams.  And, while they might be a little bit more enlightened in 2019, back in the 1980's, they were straight up biased against girls playing on boys teams.  Matter of fact, for the way things were looked at back then, the coach's reaction to Missy was pretty much straight on.

Although, I did like MeeMaw going over there and fighting for Missy.  Was even kinda tickled that she got a date with the coach.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ MeMaw reminds me of Reba on her show when she goes to see the preacher about Van's decision to no longer believe in the Lord. At the end of the show, we learn that the preacher has grown feelings for Reba and doesn't know how to go about asking her out.   

God bless you and Reba always!!!

Holly

P.S. When Reba speaks to the preacher that first time she doesn't hesitate to let him know how happy she isn't with what he has to say to her about Van's situation.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was awesome! I loved the story line for George Jr. and I loved Mr. Cooper hanging with MeMaw's new flame. Missy, Missy, Missy, I was on her side for once, but she still doesn't know everything yet. To me, when the Dixie Chicks started making fun of her, she should've smiled at them and said, "If you want a guy to come to you, you may have to go to them first by being one with them!" Also in my opinion, when the pitcher sent her them two messages, the best one to write in return would've been a high fly ball right up out of that park and then she could've smiled and said, "If there is anything else that you want to let me know, speak now or forever hold that peace of yours." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

I'm glad she charged the mound and kicked the pitchers ass after he tried to bean her twice.

I bet that next week, very few people will give her any grief about being a baseball player.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ In my opinion, that second pitch was legit. The first one though was most definitely over the line. If I was in her spot, I would not want anyone to take it easy on me because I am a girl as if its some kind of handicap and why should anyone have to do less than their best for whatever reason anyway? Whoever ends up being the worst player ends up being the worst player and if honesty is not going to be put out there during the game, I'll go and do my playing elsewhere.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, if she doesn't get anymore grief, it should be due to her performance as an actual baseball player, not how well she kicks butt in other ways. She's lucky that she wasn't booted from the game and team all together which only would've left her unable to show whatever it is that she really has inside of her where sports are concerned. To me, she could've finished her turn at the plate at least before she decided to go and teach that pitcher a thing or two.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Charging the mound is a tradition and is allowed if the player has been intentionally thrown at.  I'm glad she kicked his ass.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ A good butt kicking still could've taken place in another way too, one that only would've been a good difference maker to her team mates, but like always, the only person that she can think of is herself and yes, I understand why she makes herself such a high priority, but if she really has what is needed to score her team a win, what kind of help will she be if she gets booted from the games for doing nothing but jumping other kids?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, when that first pitch was thrown, Mrs. Cooper should've yelled out, "If my daughter is deliberately hurt by any of you other kids, you'll be getting fitted for dentures WAY before MY mouth ever will!!!"


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good! I do have a few questions though. What will the high school principal do when it really does come time for Sheldon to graduate? Also with Sheldon being in the educational situation that he has been in all of this time, why wasn't the key to that restroom given to him sooner?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Right me if I am wrong, but shouldn't Sheldon already be eleven years old as of this past March?


----------



## ABikerSailor

What will the principal do when Sheldon leaves?  Look for another cash cow and if none is available, start with the budget cuts.

As far as why did this never come up before?  Because Sheldon and his family didn't know that the school was getting money from his high GPA, and never would have found out if Dr. Sturgis' college hadn't gone head hunting for people with a high GPA.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

When will Mrs. Cooper finally learn that she has very little power over her family if any? If she doesn't like how outnumbered she is, Delta is always ready whenever she is.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I didn't see anything wrong with the preacher making that purchase. What he already has will need to be replaced at some point. Six years ago, the clothes dryer in my house had to be replaced after 37 years of use.


----------



## keepitreal

JOSweetHeart said:


> I have never watched the Big Bang Theory show, but I have seen some of this show which of course is about one of the BBT characters during his child hood and to me, Iain (Sheldon) couldn't be anymore precious.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


They renewed the show for 2 seasons 
I was disappointed that they didn't renew 
Splitting Up Together and The Cool Kids


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I am glad that Billy and Sheldon were left alone. To me, their friendship should not be compromised because their mothers can't get along with each other. Not that I miss her, but I can't help but wonder if Billy's sister will ever be shown again. I know that she was played by the twins who eventually scored their current role as Amy and Emma from the show named Single Parents, but yeah, its now like their Young Sheldon character never once existed in the first place.

God bless you and the girls always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I wish that we could've seen if Missy and George Jr. were punished for their negative influence.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love Dr. S. and I am glad that MeMaw defended him. She has to know that the only reason why he dumped her is because he doesn't want his mental issue to be on her plate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> Tonight's show was good, but I wish that we could've seen if Missy and George Jr. were punished for their negative influence.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. I love Dr. S. and I am glad that MeMaw defended him. She has to know that the only reason why he dumped her is because he doesn't want his mental issue to be on her plate.



  Yeah...tonight was a good one.
I like MeMaws new boyfriend better than the geek and so does my Texan Wife.
   We're rough like that here in Texas.

  I still cant believe how well Sheldons family mimics my own in those days.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I forgot to ask about one thing in my previous message. I never had to do any swimming when I was in high school unlike Sheldon and his class mates, but maybe it was because my school didn't have a pool. How was it for you?

God bless you always!!!

Holly (class of 2000)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I forgot to ask about one thing in my previous message. I never had to do any swimming when I was in high school unlike Sheldon and his class mates, but maybe it was because my school didn't have a pool. How was it for you?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly (class of 2000)



  My Brother and I were swimming by the time we were 3.
My high school has a state of the art indoor pool but we were never required to swim.








  The thing has underwater speakers and a glass wall so the coaches could watch the swimmers form.


----------



## Mr Natural

Nice pool!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I forgot to ask about one thing in my previous message. I never had to do any swimming when I was in high school unlike Sheldon and his class mates, but maybe it was because my school didn't have a pool. How was it for you?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly (class of 2000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Brother and I were swimming by the time we were 3.
> My high school has a state of the art indoor pool but we were never required to swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing has underwater speakers and a glass wall so the coaches could watch the swimmers form.
Click to expand...

I was eight when I took swimming lessons.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just now saw last night's new episode at the CBS website. After seeing how Boyd from the Last Man Standing show feels about his conception, I hope that George Jr. from this show doesn't know too much about how his own coming about took place. If that boy had witnessed the meltdown that his mother had in front of the preacher, it would've taken all that I have in me not to slug her! I will never be a cheerleader for abortion, but in my opinion, if the child is going to remain in the picture, there had better be some kind of positive attitude out of the parents because no child should ever feel like they are nothing but in the way of someone else's life, especially the lives of their parents!!!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

I liked how the preacher and the policewoman couldn't hardly wait to start having sex.  They damn near did it right there at the altar. 

Was also funny to hear Sheldon say that they couldn't wait to unwrap their presents, and MeeMaw saying that something was sure to be "unwrapped".


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Because my other current favorite sitcom is on when this one is, I had to watch the newest episode of this show later. I normally don't care for Paige and I definitely wanted to slap her for putting her stolen loot in there with Sheldon's things, but when her heart to heart with Sheldon happened, I will admit that I wanted to put my arms around her. To me, her parents need their heads knocked together. They may not be husband and wife anymore, but that doesn't mean that their role as parents have come to an end too. Therefore, Paige and her sister should be the top priority instead of their mother's new smoking habit and whatever their dad is up to now.

Another person who in my opinion is in sheer and severe need of an attitude adjustment is Mr. Cooper. I've heard it said that pride is a sin. Well, to me, being like that most definitely doesn't set the right example. Because of his dad's frame of mind, George Jr. might not be so quick anymore to help those who need it which is what Mr. Cooper wanted Jr. to do from the very beginning anyway. He wanted Jr. to make himself useful where cutting the grass was concerned, right? Well when Jr. notices something else that needs attention and tries to do what he can, instead of being proud of having himself a helpful son, Mr. C. responds in the WRONG prideful way! I have three words for anyone who is like that: E FREAKING NOUGH!!!

I read at another website that country singer Reba McEntire will be in an upcoming episode of this show. She will be a former interest of the man that MeMaw is now going with.

God bless you and Reba always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good! Missy should be glad that she remains on that ball team considering how she chose to get her track record going. I wish that at the end of the show Sheldon had let her know about his "trap" that she so willingly walked into and the smile on Georgie's face while in the RV listening to the three stooges cluck not to mention what he choose to drink and eat is the cherry on top of the ice cream for me.    

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Has it ever been said why Connie's husband is no longer around? To me she should be glad that other people still consider her to be worth the attention because its better than being ignored completely, but I will admit that I felt for her when she went to where his name is.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I think Me-Maw's husband died from complications that arose from drinking too much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night's show was good! Missy should be glad that she remains on that ball team considering how she chose to get her track record going. I wish that at the end of the show Sheldon had let her know about his "trap" that she so willingly walked into and the smile on Georgie's face while in the RV listening to the three stooges cluck not to mention what he choose to drink and eat is the cherry on top of the ice cream for me.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. Has it ever been said why Connie's husband is no longer around? To me she should be glad that other people still consider her to be worth the attention because its better than being ignored completely, but I will admit that I felt for her when she went to where his name is.



This one one wasn't as good as past shows IMHO.
Still good though.
   Funny they went fishing at Lake Conroe,spent many a day on that lake.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Sheldon was funny burying his head in a book while at Missy's ball game. Yeah, he could've looked in on the game here and there, but at least he was actually in attendance. Georgie was not.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was so good. I love how the Lord has such a presence in the story line.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Sunni Man

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Sheldon was funny burying his head in a book while at Missy's ball game. Yeah, he could've looked in on the game here and there, but at least he was actually in attendance. Georgie was not.


Sheldon will always live in Sheldon world.  ...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

One thing that I failed to mention in my earlier message was Missy dropping the bad word when she was ordered to give back the cross necklace. Was she wanting to be grounded from the ball game on top of everything that she thought was already happening to her?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

Missy should have paid attention in Sunday school.  Apparently, though, she didn't, as she thought it was okay to sell God's blessings.

Jesus turned over the tables of the money changers in the temple for the same thing.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Not to defend Missy's choice of action of course, but there is one difference there. The tables were turned over because of where they were of all places: the house of prayer. Missy was on a ball field when Billy Sparks approached her with the money that he was willing to give her.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Not to defend Missy's choice of action of course, but there is one difference there. The tables were turned over because of where they were of all places: the house of prayer. Missy was on a ball field when Billy Sparks approached her with the money that he was willing to give her.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Still doesn't change the fact that selling God's blessings is bad stuff, regardless of whether or not it is in a church.  Matter of fact, doing stuff like that reduces God to nothing more than an artifact, and the Jews found out how badly that got when they did it.  Read the book of Judges sometime.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ When you really think about it, everything on the shelves at any store can be considered a blessing, but yet every item has to be paid for. Does this mean that we sin every time that we buy something?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The episode with Reba is this Thursday.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ When you really think about it, everything on the shelves at any store can be considered a blessing, but yet every item has to be paid for. Does this mean that we sin every time that we buy something?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Wrong.  Things in the store are made by and owned by people.  God's blessings are free, and it is wrong to sell them.  Matter of fact, that is one of the reasons I don't really like mega church preachers.  For them it's all about the dollar bill rather than the spirituality.   You're trying to mix apples and carrots.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I believe that the Lord is who gives people the ability to think of the items and get them produced and out there to the rest of us though. To me, they don't do it alone. They have help.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Mixing anything is never my intention by the way. Asking questions is one way that a person can learn. It can also give other people things to think about, perhaps things that they themselves have never thought about before.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Normally I watch this show later because of Last Man Standing being on simultaneously, but I watched this show first because of Reba being a part of it and I loved it!

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly

P.S. Georgie and Missy were my favorite part.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but to me, Mary didn't elaborate enough if she had no other choice but to tell George Jr. about her past. She should've told him that her car accident could've been the end of her life and not being responsible enough in the bedroom could've garnered her an STD instead of a baby at any time too.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. How long a flight is it from Medford Texas to Pasadena California? And was Sheldon at the college that he eventually goes to?


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> Last night's show was good, but to me, Mary didn't elaborate enough if she had no other choice but to tell George Jr. about her past. She should've told him that her car accident could've been the end of her life and not being responsible enough in the bedroom could've garnered her an STD instead of a baby at any time too.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. How long a flight is it from Medford Texas to Pasadena California? And was Sheldon at the college that he eventually goes to?



Actually, I think she handled it pretty good.  And, while sometimes the circumstances surrounding one's birth sometimes might not be the greatest (I know I have a sad tale to tell about mine), but that isn't what matters, what matters is teaching the kids to do good and treat others with respect.

As far as how long is the flight?  Probably around 4 or 5 hours, I know that is what it took for me to get from Amarillo TX to LA.

As far as was that the college he eventually goes to?  No.  If you had paid attention to the end, it was showing the campus lunchroom from the Big Bang Theory, meaning it's the college he eventually works at as an adult.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Thanks. I've only seen one episode of the Big Bang Theory and its when George Jr. is shown before Sheldon got married.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

How much was Sheldon really asking for during last night's show?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Also when did Mrs. Cooper become okay with Missy dropping bad language?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but the ending made me feel for Mr. Cooper. If he had known that the librarian was going to take a hit, I am sure that he would've done things differently when that reckless player entered the picture. To me, he should sue that station for character defamation.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Missy was my favorite part during last night's show. Sheldon, I love him to pieces, but when I heard what he had to say to the librarian who currently remains in a neck brace...will Billy's sister ever be shown again by the way? Now its like she never once existed.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The ending of last night's show made me want to smack the crack out of Me-Maw! My only question is will her choice of action also get Missy booted from the baseball team?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> The ending of last night's show made me want to smack the crack out of Me-Maw! My only question is will her choice of action also get Missy booted from the baseball team?
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Actually, I place the blame on the dude that she was dating.  He kinda sprang getting married sort of sudden like.  Me Maw was happy with the way things were, friends with benefits, and she didn't want to be married.  We saw that happen with Dr. Sturgis when he was making moves towards getting married.

And, just because she didn't want to get married is no reason for him to take it out on Georgie.  Granted, what Georgie did would get most people fired, but he DID try to set things right by giving up his car money.  But, like I said, most people would be fired for something like that.

Nope, sorry, in last nights episode, the bad guy was Me Maw's boyfriend.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Because Georgie was upfront and took full responsibility for what happened by giving up his savings, a suspension would've been an appropriate punishment if there had to be one at all.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Because Georgie was upfront and took full responsibility for what happened by giving up his savings, a suspension would've been an appropriate punishment if there had to be one at all.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



You've obviously never worked in retail, because if you had, you would see that your statement of suspension isn't reality.  If a person leaves the cash register open because of negligence (and it was), they would be fired immediately.  

When I was working as a bartender, if the drawer was short even a dollar, I had to account for it, as I was the manager.  I saw a guy get fired because his drawer came up short 20 to 30 dollars 3 times over the course of a week.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ What makes Georgie's situation different compared to the one you tell about here is the fact that Georgie only had one bad moment against him and not a pattern of unprofessional behavior like the person that you speak of possessed. Also Georgie told about what happened and offered to replace what had disappeared and because he was willing to replace what had been stolen, he could've done just that and not said anything to Dale about the robbery. Because of how responsible Georgie was to clean up his wrong doing as best as anybody could pretty much, getting fired was not fair.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. With Dale being the person in charge of the place, the decision to get the law involved should've been left up to him at least in my opinion for whatever it is worth.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just saw a commercial for this Thursday night's episode. It has been labeled the season finale. I wonder if whatever was being filmed when the shutdown began will be finished eventually and shown when the show comes back in the fall.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

In my opinion, tonight's show was such a great way to close the current season to where I wonder what the next episode was going to have happen in it since it I guess was supposed to be the real season closer.

I am glad that Sheldon and Mr. Cooper tore into Mrs. Cooper about what a control freak she is. Missy blaming Sheldon for the fight that their parents were having only made me wish that she was booted from the ball team and I LOVED watching Georgie and MeMaw leave their mark on the sporting goods store!   

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The moment between Mrs. Cooper and Mrs. Sparks was sweet and the nice things that were said about Sheldon during his film were very heart warming. I am so happy that Dr. Sturgis was so quick to welcome Sheldon back to his class after the disagreement that they had earlier in the season. Maybe Georgie will eventually receive the same treatment at the auto parts store that he used to work at should a spot for him become available there. When I heard Sheldon say "I want dad.", right then is when I cried because his dad can not be shared with someone like me who wasn't blessed with much in the parental area.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's season four opener was awesome. I love how Sheldon dedicated his graduating to Missy.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The only thing that I did not agree with was Dale giving Georgie that money back. To me, his job should've been the only thing that Georgie got to keep considering how much money went missing on his watch. To me, when you make a mess, you clean it up which is why I think that money should've remained with Dale.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but it made me wonder if we have seen the last of the actor who is currently playing Georgie's boss. He was supposed to get his own show, but with the pandemic going on, I don't know if its been shelved or not.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good, but it made me wonder if we have seen the last of the actor who is currently playing Georgie's boss. He was supposed to get his own show, but with the pandemic going on, I don't know if its been shelved or not.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, that hospital bill should've been sent to the Sparks' address.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

What I loved about yesterday's show was Missy once again being the person who made all the difference.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

You're an idiot if you think that the Sparks family should have paid for Sheldon's broken arm.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ It was their bird not being tended to properly that created the whole mess and so yes, it should have been them who footed the bill.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

ABikerSailor said:


> You're an idiot if you think that the Sparks family should have paid for Sheldon's broken arm.


What if another accident had happened due to the dog that took off after Sheldon at the end of the episode? To me, I would've ordered that the dog be put down. Sheldon could've been hit by a car while trying to get away from the animal.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ It was their bird not being tended to properly that created the whole mess and so yes, it should have been them who footed the bill.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly





JOSweetHeart said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot if you think that the Sparks family should have paid for Sheldon's broken arm.
> 
> 
> 
> What if another accident had happened due to the dog that took off after Sheldon at the end of the episode? To me, I would've ordered that the dog be put down. Sheldon could've been hit by a car while trying to get away from the animal.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Billy let the chicken get off of it's leash, and because the animal was able to do so, Billy had no control over it.  Therefore, I don't think that the Sparks family owed the Cooper family anything.

As far as dogs?  When I was stationed in Millington TN back in the mid 80's, I was racing bicycles and commuted to work on one (7 miles each way).  I had a dog that showed up one day and would routinely chase me for around 1/4 mile every time I went by a certain part of the road.  There were no houses or people in that particular area, so I didn't know if the dog was wild or not, nor did I know who it's owner was.  One day, in Bicycling magazine, I read of a sure fire way to stop dogs, and that was by squirting them with a water bottle.  Well, shortly after I learned that, the dog came after me (damn thing could hit 25 mph), and I squirted my water bottle at him, going directly up his nose.  The dog tried to stop (remember, I said we were hitting 25 mph), and ended up turning into a fuzzy boulder rolling down the road.

Never had a problem from that dog again.  Yes, he still liked to race me, but he did it from across the fence, in the field next to the road.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ One dog can not speak for the rest and Sheldon crashed because that bird was let loose from its leash, therefore, those who are supposed to be in charge of it is to clean up whatever accident takes place because of it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## ABikerSailor

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ One dog can not speak for the rest and Sheldon crashed because that bird was let loose from its leash, therefore, those who are supposed to be in charge of it is to clean up whatever accident takes place because of it.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



You're an idiot if you think you can control the actions of animals.  And, if that animal decides to do it's own thing, there is nothing you can do to stop it.  You're right, one dog does not speak for the way or actions of the rest.  Are you saying that the chicken speaks for the entire Sparks family?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ That bird may not speak for the family, but because the family decided to take ownership of the bird, that makes them responsible for all that takes place because of what that bird goes out there and does.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good although, I hated seeing the girl that we see Georgie with. They were supposed to have broken up. I miss Veronica, but if my memory serves me, she was ahead of Georgie in high school and so I guess that she has already graduated because Georgie is now in his senior of high school. To me, the way that Paige responded to Sheldon at the end of the show only dug her hole deeper because her being at that Bible camp was already her punishment for being caught with cigarettes sometime earlier. When Sheldon said what he said to her, she should've smiled at him and said, "Thank you for letting me know what a difference it is that I make in your life too. Not only am I the reason why my parents got divorced, but I got you to read about something that you claim to have absolutely zero belief in. Thank you for letting me know how much of a flake it is that I am not."   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I am glad that Mrs. Cooper finally acknowledged all that Mr. Cooper does for the family. The only thing that came to my mind was him turning down the Oklahoma job offer during the show's second season because of how the family felt about having to relocate. In my opinion, if Dale is really serious about wanting to get married again, he may as well head on back to the fishing hole and cast his line once again. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, Jana should take another pregnancy test to make sure that the one that she has already taken is accurate enough.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good although I do have a question. Can Mrs. Cooper get in trouble for letting them students think that she herself is a student too?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, Mr. Cooper owes Georgie a bike ride if he is nice enough to take the preacher out for one too.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I loved when Georgie started singing that "Cherry Pie" song. Dr. Link Letter being willing to help Sheldon if needed didn't surprise me. Anything to make himself look good in MeMaw's opinion. What is the deal with Sheldon's philosophy teacher? She sounds like she is still at the Grateful Dead concert that she spoke of.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Mr Natural

JOSweetHeart said:


> What is the deal with Sheldon's philosophy teacher?


That's Rose from "Two and a Half Men".


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I don't know why Georgie started cutting class, but I most definitely do not blame him for blowing off his being of the football team. If he spends most of his time on the bench, what is the point in showing up then?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Reba looked pretty during the wedding reception scenes of last night's episode, but her character's attitude sucked. 

God bless you and the whole cast always!!!

Holly

P.S. I just finished watching my season two DVD. I can not get over how much the kids have grown since then.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, tonight's show couldn't have been better. The situation concerning Sheldon was hysterical. In my opinion, if Sheldon wasn't wanted in a certain kind of game, why was he shown how to play?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, Reba is who made last night's episode funny. I loved watching her come off like a person who had no singing ability. To me, Dr. Link Letter and Mrs. Cooper needed their heads knocked together! Even if Sheldon's attitude wasn't the way that it is, there wouldn't have been much hope for him being able to make any friends with the other kids at that school when they are so much older than him! A new girl interest for Georgie? If Veronica can't be written back in, I have no complaints where the new girl is concerned. The girl that he almost got pregnant is a word that I can't say!

God bless you and the whole cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Go *here* for some awesome news about this show!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The ending of last night's episode couldn't have been better.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was okay, but the only time that we see Georgie is during the flash back of him driving. My favorite scene was the one of MeeMaw and Dale. I am surprised that he never called her Miss Gultch when she said that she was open to going out on a bike while her car was in the shop.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I totally get why MeMaw did not want to go to the doctor. I love how Mr. Cooper didn't hesitate to cheer Sheldon up near the end when Sheldon thought that his doing the family taxes was going to cost them money that they didn't have.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. Because we've never seen them before yet, my favorite thing was hearing about Mr. Cooper's parents even though there wasn't much good to say about them.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I wonder what Mrs. Cooper is going to look like from here on out until her hair grows back.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I wonder how long it took the make up team to make Montana look bald?

God bless you and him and the rest of the cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

When that old biddy from the church shot her mouth off at Mrs. Cooper during tonight's show, Mrs. Cooper should've said in return, If things were getting done before I was given the job that I work here, why was a job here even up for a grabs for anyone to score in the first place?"

After what Missy did to Sheldon's property, I don't know why he kept her company on her little journey when he owed her absolutely nothing.

Because I have been dieting for the past two years, I don't add water whenever I make myself any soup to eat.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I love how tonight's show ended. The writers want us to wonder if Mr. Cooper is going to look at Mrs. Sparks as his word that I can't say to go scampering off to when things get a little too rocky at home.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season five opener, to me, was good, but in my opinion, Mr. Cooper needs to come clean about what came close to happening with Mrs. Sparks or he is never going to have any real relief. A good example needs to be set for the kids anyways especially, George Jr. since he has become as serious as he is where the dating matter is concerned. Trying to set aside why Mr. Cooper was at the bar to begin with doesn't help either. Mrs. Cooper being the control freak that she is who always thinks that her way is the only way in any situation is what started the marital friction and if it doesn't get addressed now, its only going to happen again at some point.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was good, but in my opinion, Mr. Cooper and Mrs. Sparks need to quit sneaking around because it only gives everyone else more to eventually drop in on and discover. Maybe what came close to happening at the end will make them get the message.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

One thing that I forgot to comment on in my previous message is Mrs. Sparks acting like the bar is the only place that meeting a new guy can be done. Has she forgotten that there are plenty of other places like the mall, the grocery store, gas stations, and ever church? We know that she is no stranger to going to concerts since that is one thing that she and Mr. Cooper talked about before he got sick. Guys can be met at the movie theater too. She could also meet other single parents at the schools that her kids go to.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I thought that Dr. Link Letter was going to follow Dr. Sturgis to MeeMaw's house at the end of tonight's episode.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome! I love how different actor Bill Fagerbakke sounded compared to how his voice was during his days on the show named Coach. What the one lady said to MeMaw about not letting certain things push her around, I was like, "If you are going to thumb your nose at certain instructions, don't be surprised if your things end up ruined in return at some point!" I love when Sheldon said to Missy, "I don't make the rules. I just know them all." Another thing from him that made sense was when he pointed out to Georgie that both him and Missy got what they were hoping for and so the least that they could do in return is help the next person in line. Always stay humble and kind which is what I loved seeing Missy do at the end of the show. When she let him sleep on her bedroom floor, I thought about how happy she was when she saw him in the bed next to her again after he had gone to stay with another married couple during the first season of the show.

God bless you and the wonderful cast members always!!!

Holly

P.S. I hope that Georgie has a good heating system in the garage for any cold nights that ever happened to fall on the city of Medford Texas where ever that area is supposed to be. According to what I just read, its not a real place at least not in that state anyway. There is one however in both Minnesota and Oregon. One more thing concerning Georgie, when he was bringing his mattress into the living room and Mr. Cooper continued to sit there with a drink in his hand...normally, he is my favorite of the two parents, but when I saw him continue to sit there, I was like, "The sooner that you get up off your liquor addicted lug nut and help your son, the sooner his things will be out of your presence!" That right there is the one and only thing that I don't get about Mr. C. In the one earlier episode when he got mad at Georgie for having Billy Sparks be the one to cut the grass, he later on got mad at Georgie for offering to help get the truck heating and air conditioning system fixed. Does he want his son to be an actual help in any way or not? One more thing about Mr. Cooper, you would think that after having two health hiccups already that he would try to cut back more where his alcoholic consumption is concerned.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I wonder if we will be seeing anymore of the girl named Paige. Normally I can't stand the girl, but when she opened up to Sheldon about her family breaking up, my heart went out to her because I come from a broken home too. Go *here* if you want to see what the next two episodes are about.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was good. To me, Missy should do at least one date with Billy. If she is worried about what people will think, going with him might make her an unpredictable person in the opinion of everyone else which in the end could be a good thing. Another reason to go with Billy is him being the gentleman that we all know that he would be. Missy already knows what will happen when you date the most popular kid in school. You get pooped on, so why not go in the complete opposite direction next?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good though I hate what was done to Dr. S. I hope that something better can happen for him.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I do have one question, if the kids don't want to learn about certain things from their parents, who would the parents consider to be the next best person for their kids to go to?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. Its always good to see Reba on the show. To me, Sheldon's teacher should be fired for locking his students out of the class room due to their not being there on time. Back when I was in school, detention was given to those who were not punctual. 

God bless you and Reba always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. To me, Sheldon is right about being honest and straight forward.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show in my opinion couldn't have been better. I was wondering when Mr. Cooper would finally get the idea that we see him go with at the end.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. The ending was good too. What Dale did for Missy was great!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome. Everything that Georgie said to MeMaw was true. I didn't feel one bit sorry for her. Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but June could've taken MeMaw to court over that money, right?

God bless you and each member of the cast always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good although I felt kind of bad for Mr. Cooper when he saw Mrs. Cooper sitting there with Pastor Rob. The big question is will those two get closer at some point and how well will things end up going for Mrs. Sparks and the high school principal?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Larsky

Great show. The episode when he chokes on a sausage is hilarious!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I love the recent episode where he finally gets the bedroom all to himself, only what makes me lose it is when Mr. Cooper imitates the smile that he sees on Sheldon's face.   

God bless you and each cast member always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good although I can't help but wonder how long the high school librarian dated the teacher that Georgie saw her with during an episode from last season. To me, Mrs. Cooper could've at least waited until the end of the Bible gathering to share her product with the other ladies. In my opinion, in certain situations it is better to do one thing at a time and to have the Lord be the first priority should he be anywhere on the list.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Michael1985

I've never seen it, but given its close association with the other show, I'm surprised it has outlasted BBT's ending.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was sad. I felt for Mr. Cooper. I am sure that he is wishing that he had taking the job offer that he got back in season two I believe it was.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

It was cool seeing Dr. Chen from the ER show be a part of last night's episode. She was Dr. Lee.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the funniest moment during last night's show is when we find out how slow Dr. S. was driving. Steve Urkel would've have out driven him in that little ride of his because I remember him one time saying that the maximum speed for his vehicle is 30 MPH.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I don't understand why Mr. Cooper got mad at Coach Wilkins during last night's show. If he does end up getting fired, the slot will have to be filled by someone. I did however feel bad for him when that guy from the school came into the sporting goods store. I don't understand the situation with MeMaw and Dale. I get why he didn't care for her new car considering his being as tall as he is, but in my opinion, a way to make things work could've been found. Why can't the travelling that he wants to do with her be done just a little bit at a time? That way, anything that she wants to take a stab at can still be done too.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Did Missy's cotton candy maker not come with an instruction manual that talks about how to keep it from getting bug infested?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Two questions that I forgot to ask about MeMaw's situation is did Reba's character get any of the fortune since she was made a partner in an earlier episode. Also, if Georgie was given $100 of it just like his brother and sister, what did his money go towards?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. One question that I have concerning Mr. Cooper's situation is what makes Dale's offer a handout in Mr. Cooper's opinion and not what he was looking for at Sheldon's school? A new job is what he is trying to score in case his current hustle is headed for the toilet and to me, any job should do for the time being if the money is needed badly enough.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's 100th episode was awesome although I felt bad for Mr. Cooper. Him and Dale may be friends, but they are also boss and employee now, and so therefore Mr. Cooper most likely can't say just anything to him. I'll admit that I felt bad for Paige and according to what was said, I guess that she never learns about Sheldon letting Missy know of the situation which of course is what led to Mrs. Cooper getting wind of it. I am rather surprised that Sheldon cared enough to try and make her a care package. He already made it clear to her that he didn't want the friends that he already has and so why be so much of one to her?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Georgie, Georgie, Georgie.....all that I can say is that I am glad that he isn't with Jana anymore.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I thought that Georgie was going to be slapped when he asked his girlfriend if she had been to bed with anyone else. Is Mr. Cooper going to be fired from the school or not? Two bad words are dropped during the film that Missy recommends to the preacher. In other words, how does she know that the Lord is OK with such content? Also, the main character of that film is anything but dumb. If anything, the dog is a life saver. I am however glad that Missy called her mother out on not only her dishonesty, but how there isn't anything out there that is ever enough for her. I also loved hearing her remind her mother that their home is not prepared for the presence of a baby. The only reason why I am happy about how things ended up going for Missy is that it probably kept her from jumping off of a certain bench too early. I can most definitely relate to Sheldon and Dr. L. and how alone they feel where the fanbase of their favorite deceased people are concerned. Sometimes I feel like I am the only fan of who my favorite deceased people are. Is MeMaw ever going to tell Dr. Linkletter that she is not interested in him? I loved the interaction between Dale and Mr. Cooper. I am guessing that Dr. S. is not working at the grocery store anymore?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was good. The writers having Missy sing "Achy Breaky Heart" song tells us that the show is now set in the year 1992. I wonder why the writers did not have Mr. Cooper say, "I love you." to Sheldon and Missy. when they said it to him first. Mr. and Mrs. Cooper are lucky that Mandy even showed up to meet them. She has no intention of staying with Georgie and so why meet his parents? I also thought that Mandy worked at a TV station or is that what she did where she used to live in Oklahoma? What I loved about tonight's episode is Georgie's effort to step up. My only question is, am I the only one who noticed him doing that?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Missy at one point said to Sheldon that their next birthday is months away. I thought that they just had one because I remember it once being said that they were born in the month of March.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. To me, out of those who found out about the family secret, who Sheldon went to is the most distant from the situation compared to everyone else who found out from the other family members. Right me if I am wrong, but the school that Sheldon goes to is like an hour away from where the Cooper family is, right?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

After seeing tonight's show, I have just one question for Missy.....why couldn't you just say to that boy, "Don't want me and my family in the game? Don't show us how to play it!"

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I feel bad for the preacher of the church. If anyone from the congregation were to see him defend the Coopers in any way, he would only end up being the next person to be out of a job.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Last night's show was good. I love what Missy had to say to Sheldon about getting older. Focus more on whatever you do hope to accomplish. I wonder what happened with MeMaw and Georgie.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I just saw at another forum that I go to that the fifth season of this show will be available for purchase on September 6th.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Season five got released today. I ordered my copy at the Wal-Mart website. $21.90 was my total because there was no shipping charge which actually surprised me. Usually if you don't spend at least $35.00, there is a $5.99 shipping charge.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. Season six starts on September 29th.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's season six opener was great and what Sheldon did during the church service is the reason why I loved it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

One thing that I didn't mention earlier but will bring up now is this. I didn't like the attitude that Pastor Jeff had at the end of the episode. When he said that the church was still Mrs. Cooper's family and that he would hate to see her walk away from the Lord, he made it sound like that his church was the only church in the area for the Cooper family to attend when there has to be at least one other place. He at least could've made a suggestion about where else they could go if they didn't feel comfortable at his place anymore.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## playtime

i hope they end up going to a black church.  now THAT gets the spirit into you! 

i like how  sheldon's mother is opening her eyes & his sister standing by her.  i hope the pastor does some soul searching too.  living right next door is gonna prove interesting as the season progresses.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ Only in a way do I feel bad for pastor Jeff. He can only defend the Cooper family so much because of course if he goes too far out on a limb for them, an empty sanctuary is all that he will be left with eventually.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## playtime

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Only in a way do I feel bad for pastor Jeff. He can only defend the Cooper family so much because of course if he goes too far out on a limb for them, an empty sanctuary is all that he will be left with eventually.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



WWDD?

that is what the pastor should do as well.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Haven't seen the episode yet (hoping I can catch it on a streaming service), and kinda sorry I missed it.  

But you know, watching what happened last season with Georgie having a kid out of wedlock and seeing how all the church people treated the family (while true as to how most Christians act) made me feel sorry for them.  I mean really...............is that a good enough reason to ostracize a family if you've had good relations and solid friendships with them?  Just because a kid is coming into this world unplanned to their family?  Kinda funny how a lot of people who claim to be Christian will scream and yell about a kid being aborted, but if the kid is unplanned to a couple who isn't married, that's a good enough reason to ostracize them.  Strange.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I'd like to know what Pastor Rob and Mrs. Sparks would've done when they saw how closed off everyone else was towards the family if they had been a part of the episode. Mrs. Cooper is supposed to work with Mrs. Sparks at the bowling alley anyway now that her church job ended up in the toilet. Another thing is will there be any further issues considering the fact that the preacher lives next door. After what Missy went and did during Sunday school, will the preacher trust her again to baby sit his child?

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## themirrorthief

sheldon outsmarts everyone on the show except his little sister who always has him just where she wants him


----------



## ABikerSailor

themirrorthief said:


> sheldon outsmarts everyone on the show except his little sister who always has him just where she wants him



That's because Missy's EQ (emotional quotient) is almost as high as Sheldon's IQ (intelligence quotient).  Go back a few seasons and check out the episode where Sheldon and Missy were taken in for testing (they were interested in Sheldon's IQ), but decided to take Missy along and test her as well for a comparison.  Missy hit it out of the park on the tests, and also managed to tell the person testing her how to attract the attention of a co-worker.  Probably one of the few episodes where Sheldon didn't come out on top.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I love that episode. I love how Missy bonded with that lady.   

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I couldn't help but notice how Missy made it sound like her parents are who have been paying the cable bill when Georgie is the reason why it's ever been in the Cooper family picture at all.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Stryder50

Young Sheldon: 10 Inconsistencies Compared To The Big Bang Theory​


			Young Sheldon: 10 Inconsistencies Compared To The Big Bang Theory


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but in my opinion, Mandy's landlord had no right to lock up that place with her things still inside. Aren't people normally given a time limit to where they are able to pack and leave in a more legitimate way? I've never lived in an apartment building before and so I have no idea.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's episode was good, but in my opinion, all that Missy had to do was make sure that her hair was styled really nice, and I think that everyone had school would love it.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good, but I couldn't help but feel bad for Georgie. Mandy has no idea just how good she truly has it when she would've been kicked to the curb had any other guy gotten her pregnant instead.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. To me, Coach Wilkins should've hung up that phone as soon as he heard his wife's hateful voice on the other end. What made that witch think that she would be able to keep her crap a secret forever, especially with coach Wilkins being at the Cooper's house? If anything, it should've been her who found another place. It was great to see Mandy finally come around where Georgie is concerned and what happened with Mr. Cooper at the end couldn't have been better especially with his "Never leave a fallen man behind." attitude.    

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## The Duke

JOSweetHeart said:


> I have never watched the Big Bang Theory show, but I have seen some of this show which of course is about one of the BBT characters during his child hood and to me, Iain (Sheldon) couldn't be anymore precious.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


I like that show. It's good!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good although I thought that the final scene was going to be Missy getting fired from the comic bookstore. I love how respectful Georgie was to Mandy's parents.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was awesome. I love the decision that Sheldon made at the end, and I knew that it was only a matter of when before a person came looking for a film that was no longer in the video store.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Tonight's show was good. I couldn't help but feel bad for Missy's boyfriend and I loved the look on Mr. Cooper's face after the Gatorade was dumped on him. I would like to know how long Sheldon has been in college for at this point, especially when you consider the fact that he was still in high school I believe when he started sitting on the class that Dr. S. teaches. If I remember right, his class is where Sheldon first met Paige.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------

